# LightScribe Probleme, PC sehr langsam



## Sativ (22. Juni 2010)

Ja, mein Problem ist, wenn ich nen LightScribe Cover brenne ist mein PC sehr langsam, ich kann eigentlich nix mehr machen, bis er fertig ist und dann hab ich noch das Problem, dass er sehr oft frühzeitig das Coverbrennen abbricht.
Schreibt dann irgendwas von wegen, Kommunikation mit Gerätetreiber oder so hat Probleme, is nen Samsung Super writemaster, hab neusten LightScribe treiber drauf


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juni 2010)

Is der IDE, bzw. ist sonst irgendwas mit IDE im PC? Ich hatte mal absolute freezes, sobald mein IDE-Brenner benutzt wurde. SATA geholt, alels wieder o.k


----------



## Sativ (24. Juni 2010)

alles Sata, Festplatten und Laufwerke


----------



## sanQn (24. Juni 2010)

Hast du Versucht die Treiber neu zu installieren?
Wie zeigt sich, dass der PC langsam ist? Mach mal den Taskmanager auf und schau welche Programme während des LightScribe Vorgang am meisten die CPU und den Ram belasten.


----------



## Sativ (24. Juni 2010)

Treiber is jetzt neu drauf, hab dann mal nen Coverbrannt gestartet, Task-Manager zeigt an, dass der CoverDesigner mit 429.096K den meisten Ram verbraucht, dieser ist jedoch nur zu 45% ausgelastet. bei CPU waren 98 im Leerlauf, bei einer Auslastung von 3%, also beides im ordentlichen Bereich.
Wie sich das auswirkt? Naja, ich habe es in den 17 min. die er braucht um das Cover zu brennen nicht geschafft dir zu antworten, weil er es nicht geschafft hat den Firefox-explorer zu öffnen.
Nach beenden des Brennvorgangs ploppten dann ca. 20 Firefox-explorer aus. Ich konnte währenddessen nichtmal ein Lied abspielen! (is "währenddessen" richtig? sieht komisch aus)
Noch nen paar Daten zum PC, Hab nen Phenom II X4 955 BE, 4gb DDR 3 von G-Skill msi 890gxm-g65 und ne msi 5770 Hawk


----------



## sanQn (24. Juni 2010)

An der Rechebleistung sollte es auf keinen Fall liegen. Gibts Freeware Programme zum LightScribeln? Wenn ja, dann probier ein anderes Programm aus. Steck mal den Brenner in einen anderen Sata Port. Es kann auch ein Problem mit der Mainboardkonfiguration mit dem Brenner geben. Probier mal die verschiedenen Modi aus.


----------



## Zoon (24. Juni 2010)

Ich kann während Lightscribebrennen locker nebenbei Browser aufhaben, Videos gucken, zocken etc. pp (mein Sys ist älter wie deins!)

Alle Treiber drauf, Chipsatz? Kabel sind alle in Ordnung - evtl ein Sata Kabel defekt?


----------



## Sativ (25. Juni 2010)

Ich denke das Sata- Kebel ist in Ordnung, da er ja einwandfrei brennt, dabei kann ich auch machen was ich will, nur beim Cover brennen nicht.
Ich werd erstma nen anderes Programm probieren, hatte jedoch auch auf meinem alten PC mit dem sleben Brenner ebenfalls Nero 9 verwendet, da gings einwandfrei.


----------

